# TDLQ: Do Tau have brothels?



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

This is the first of my series of TDL: Tau *D*aily *L*ife *Q*uestions. 

Do the tau have pleasure girls, etc? I know the Imperium does not particularly mind prostitutes, but I imagine that in the Tau empire, no Tau female would be put in such an economically dire situation where she has to sell her body to fio'la workers.

Again, this is the first in the series. It may be an odd question, but I am trying to construct Tau ordinary life.

Speculate if needed.

EDIT: Yes, I like the Tau. Really, they are the only "nice" guys in 40k. However, I would strongly encourage someone to start up a similar question series involving the Imperium


----------



## Levendus (Mar 23, 2010)

Why not collect up your questions and just start one thread... 

Otherwise I don't know enough about the Tau to give you a definitive answer, but I'd say they probably do have some Tau Hos. I bet they're smokin' hot as well (not)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

This does not seem to make sense. From what I understand, very few species on earth, three I believe, engage in intercourse solely for pleasure.

Now, in 40k, it is a similar situation. Personally, I highly doubt it.

But for fun, I`ll speculate.

Air caste hookers, for those with a thing for fragile skinny chicks.
Water Caste hookers, for those who want to be screwed out of their money.
Earth caste hookers, for those who like to get dirty.
Fire caste hookers, for those who like big chicks who could kill them.
Ethereal Hookers, If you like being told what to do.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm going with yes. In fact i'm betting that they're state sanctioned too. After all getting laid is good for morale. And good Morale is all for the greater good. 

Either way it ain't gonna help.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

I have to say mate you sure do like the T'au, but I would have to give you a diffinitive NO. T'au are not human, there for do not have Human Ideals, urges ect ect.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Air caste hookers, for those with a thing for fragile skinny chicks.
> Water Caste hookers, for those who want to be screwed out of their money.
> Earth caste hookers, for those who like to get dirty.
> Fire caste hookers, for those who like big chicks who could kill them.
> Ethereal Hookers, If you like being told what to do.


The choices! How will I ever make my decision?


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

bobss said:


> The choices! How will I ever make my decision?


Easily: take'em all. :grin:

I'd say yeah, they have brothels, though not the shopping mall style humans have, but a more refined and Tau-like place, meaning that males and females entering such an establishment are looking for and are provided companionship, rather than a rough ride for a few bucks with a Slaaneshi whore who has Nurglite side effects and goes Khornate if you don't tip.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Interesting question. Upon reading this question, I got to wondering..Would the Earth/Water Caste have a sub-group whose sole role is the control of any physical urges? Perhaps it's not just lust, but you get to go bump uglies with a Tau female with equal respect, not for pay but just to keep you satisfied...Why not?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I actually doubt that Tau have brothels. But rather simply mate for procreation. (dull I know!) 

Using earth as an example only humans and dolphins mate for pleasure, all other animals simply mate to reproduce. tau caste systems probably stops and irons out alot of the physical urges in the same way the astartes are curtailed. Its important to remember that they are aliens afterall and not to always humanise them


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

bobss said:


> The choices! How will I ever make my decision?


Oh such a bobss answer

I doubt it, tau are forced to bread within there caste for genetic enhancement so that suggests that the ethereals have made sex quite simply for reproduction only. 

Hence i doubt that a brothel would be seen as useful an d hence would be shut down.

Secondly tau have there set jobs dont they
Fire: Protection
Earth: Workers and manufacturers
Water: Trade an d negotiations
Air: Flight and navigation
Ethereal: leaders

I see none that really fits in riding the old disco stick for money


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

You really should save your questions for one big topic, mate. I really appreciate your curiosity, but you're beginning to have a monopoly on the first page .



Vali ThunderAxe said:


> I have to say mate you sure do like the T'au, but I would have to give you a diffinitive NO. T'au are not human, there for do not have Human Ideals, urges ect ect.


What? Just because they're not human doesn't mean they don't share human ideals and urges. Dolphins aren't human, and they have sex recreationally. Tau are intelligent lifeforms who, thanks to evolution, probably derive pleasure from sexual acts, so unless there's social influences preventing them, they're likely to make love for the sheer joy of making love.

I'd say whether or not they engage in prostitution depends entirely on the tau's gender roles. If women are more or less equal to men, I doubt prostitution is prevelent. The greater good dictates that everyone needs to do their part for the sake of the empire. A woman, or a man, would be much more useful making guns, doing research, selling goods, or participating in the military than they would be selling their bodies.


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, what he said.  XD


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

deathbringer said:


> Oh such a bobss answer
> 
> I doubt it, tau are forced to bread within there caste for genetic enhancement so that suggests that the ethereals have made sex quite simply for reproduction only.
> 
> ...


I personally imagine that the majority of Tau are either Earth Caste or Water Caste. A lot of tasks don't fall exactly into the "ideal" caste jobs. By this, I mean janitor, cook, store-owner......hooker, etc. The Earth Caste and to a far lesser extent the Water Caste can be called "The Everything Else Caste"


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

All of those jobs would come under earth caste exceprt store owner.

The water caste are diplomats merchants and administrators thus im guessing they are the store owners.

The whole point of the ethereal mentality is that there is no other caste, everyone is bred for there specific task, hence there is genetic perfection and family teachings


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

deathbringer said:


> All of those jobs would come under earth caste exceprt stoor owner.
> 
> The water caste are diplomats merhcants and administrators thus im guessing they are the store owners.
> 
> The whole point of the ethereal mentality is that there is no other caste, everyone is bred for there specific task, hence there is genetic perfection and family teachings


From what I know, the only law in the Tau empire regarding reproduction is that castes can't intermarry. The castes are not artificial: they started out being different. 

My point was that even among the same caste and the same rank, there are a variety of different jobs available. A Por'saal or a Por'la could be a secretary, a store owner, an office bum, a reporter, etc. A Fio'la could be a mechanic, a welder, a janitor, etc.


----------

